# Knives



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

cdnelectrician said:


> I'm looking to buy a new pocket knife...I have used Spyderco for years, but I was eyeing Benchmade knives mainly the 580 or 585. It seems to be a pretty tough knife. Anyone have any experience with Benchmade stuff?


ive seen knives like that. i would rather have a klein pocketknife than one of those fancy ones. they look expensive


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I have had good luck with Benchmade stuff but I think it is expensive for a work knife. I like the new model Klein with the cutting and screwdriver blade: https://www.kleinconnection.com/web...ife---2-1-2”-Drop-Point-&-Screwdriver--Blades

Been carrying that since it came out. I was given a nice SOG electricians knife a few months ago and have had it replaced under warranty three times in as many months.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I have a work knife (the Klein cable splicers knife) I just like to have a good knife in my pocket at all times I won't be using it to strip wire thats for sure!


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> I have a work knife (the Klein cable splicers knife) I just like to have a good knife in my pocket at all times I won't be using it to strip wire thats for sure!


 
If it's just to have a good slicer, I like the Kershaw assisted openers, good steel, light weight and very quick.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

heres a nice slicerhttp://www.switchblades.it/bin/ab.cgi/pager/main/1_itst_6/8123-23-205188116142


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> heres a nice slicerhttp://www.switchblades.it/bin/ab.cgi/pager/main/1_itst_6/8123-23-205188116142


 
Those are pretty low grade steel blades. I have already picked up a couple.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

A dull knife ticks me off, and I don't have the time or patience to sharpen a pocketknife. For that reason, I just grab a utility knife, like a Stanley 99, when I need to cut something. I see now that many companies have a pocketknife that takes regular utility knife blades.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> A dull knife ticks me off, and I don't have the time or patience to sharpen a pocketknife. For that reason, I just grab a utility knife, like a Stanley 99, when I need to cut something.



Once again I agree. :notworthy: :notworthy: I never use a pocket knife for that very reason. The razor knife is the only knife that's every been of any value to me for doing electrical work.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

ive got a decent gerber that i carry 24/7. 

the trick to sharpening a knife is to keep it sharp, if its good steel as soon as it starts to lose its edge just a few strokes on a stone will hone it right up.


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

Knives and razor knives dull pretty quickly in my opinion. I keep a razor blade for work because to me it doesn't make sense to trash a 50 dollar plus knife while at work and razors work really well for awhile at least. I have a decent knife for just everyday whatever stuff http://www.outdoorpros.com/Prod/Col...urce=googlebase&cvsfa=1184&cvsfe=2&cvsfp=8481


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

This is my absolute most favourite knife for electrical work from romex to 500 MCM I love it! http://www.mytoolstore.com/klein/44200.html

I just love having a good knife in my pocket at all times...I have a little collection going lol


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Got a Buck that is at least 10 years old and holds an edge like nobody's business! I always wonder about the guy with a dull blade. Is he sharper than his tool? I know, time constraints are a drag, but a couple of swipes across a good steel, or hone fix a lot of problems before they get there.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

headrec said:


> Knives and razor knives dull pretty quickly in my opinion. I keep a razor blade for work because to me it doesn't make sense to trash a 50 dollar plus knife while at work and razors work really well for awhile at least. I have a decent knife for just everyday whatever stuff http://www.outdoorpros.com/Prod/Col...urce=googlebase&cvsfa=1184&cvsfe=2&cvsfp=8481


I've had many CKRT knives and I love em. I was bummed when my local dealer went away a few years ago. It's a lot nicer to be able to go into a store and actually look at and pick up the merchandise vs. looking at catalogs and online pictures.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

I carry a Benchmade all the time.(Except air travel)

The blade is an Elishewitz. Just a fine tool in general. Take it to get sharpened and hear:

"You know this is made in the USA?"


Yup, I know.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Once again I agree. :notworthy: :notworthy: I never use a pocket knife for that very reason. The razor knife is the only knife that's every been of any value to me for doing electrical work.


 
My God man grow a set and ask him out already.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> heres a nice slicerhttp://www.switchblades.it/bin/ab.cgi/pager/main/1_itst_6/8123-23-205188116142


 
Those are far from nice and nice from afar. I have had the benchmark 670 for a while it's a great personal carry knife with assisted opening.
http://www.benchmade.com/products/product_detail.aspx?model=670

I paid much less than the avertised price at the Harrisburg gun show.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I have several Klein knives both home and at work I think a empty beer can would hold a better edge.
I have a Channellock hockbill it it made by Camalis and (I think they are out of business now) it is a good knife.
About 20 years ago Buck had a "Buck Workman" line of knives you could get them at Graingers but Buck discontinued them. They were about the best knife I ever used. When I go to thr flea markets and talk to the knife venders if they have any I will buy them. I am trying to corner the market on what is left of them.


----------



## Jana88 (Jan 13, 2009)

I am using this knife... so handy. http://www.thehardwarecity.com/getProductDetail.html?sku=3362464


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I have one of these:
http://www.kleintools.com/whatsnew/index.html

Its keeps an edge if I use a stone on it once a week.
Pretty robust japanese knife.
It will end up in the drawer with the Bucks, Gerbers and others when I find something else. 
Sad thing it was $35.00. I could have had a real knife for that!


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

my klein hawkbill knife keeps an edge alright. its not razor sharp but its sharp enough to cut insulation on romex and thhn.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> My God man grow a set and ask him out already.


I already did, but he said I'm not his type.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> my klein hawkbill knife keeps an edge alright. its not razor sharp but its sharp enough to cut insulation on romex and thhn.


If a hawkbill knife was big enough, it would make a good boat anchor. But they make good paperweights.

PS. I'm posting this from a Shoney's restaurant in Sumter, SC. Thank you WiFi!!


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> If a hawkbill knife was big enough, it would make a good boat anchor. But they make good paperweights.
> 
> PS. I'm posting this from a Shoney's restaurant in Sumter, SC. Thank you WiFi!!


the knife works fine for me and its what i like to use. i dont like razor knives


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> the knife works fine for me and its what i like to use. i dont like razor knives


You're fired. :no:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> You're fired. :no:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


>


When I start my business I will allow you to hang out in my warehouse just so you can be around my greatness, but you're not allowed to come within 25 feet of me.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Is "assisted open" the same as what some people would call "switchblade"? I'm not too up on the knife lingo.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Is "assisted open" the same as what some people would call "switchblade"? I'm not too up on the knife lingo.


I dunno, but I don't know why an electrician needs an "assisted open" unless he does a lot of work in the hood.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I dunno, but I don't know why an electrician needs an "assisted open" unless he does a lot of work in the hood.


I'm more of a handgun guy, but I can't skin wire with a handgun very effectively. MechanicalDVR may recognize these:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I'm more of a handgun guy, but I can't skin wire with a handgun very effectively. MechanicalDVR may recognize these:


Pshhh...I don't need guns. I stun people with my beauty. Guns are for wimps.


----------



## Sparkyprentice (Oct 24, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I'm more of a handgun guy, but I can't skin wire with a handgun very effectively. MechanicalDVR may recognize these:


Where in the parts house are those found again?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> When I start my business I will allow you to hang out in my warehouse just so you can be around my greatness, but you're not allowed to come within 25 feet of me.


ill be your stock boy for 50 bucks an hour


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> ill be your stock boy for 50 bucks an hour


Too expensive. I can get 5 stock boys for that price.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

All kidding aside, I worked for a company that had one builder that did houses in the worst of the worst areas. I never left home without my .25cal Beretta and almost pulled it out on more than one occasion. I actually got my concealed carry permit initially just for work. 

When you go into a house and see a couple bullet holes from the night before that enter in the front and exit in the back of the house, you don't take breaks you don't take lunch. You just get in and get the hell out.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I'm more of a handgun guy, but I can't skin wire with a handgun very effectively. MechanicalDVR may recognize these:


Nice poppers! Are they .380s?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Nice poppers! Are they .380s?


 
Looks like a mix of PPK clones, most likely .380, .32 (7.65mm), and maybe a 9mm thrown in. Great small arm design from Sauer and Son circa 1928.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

they look like james bond guns


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> they look like james bond guns


Yep, them's genuine PPK's. No clones in that batch.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

If anyone is interested in reading reviews of the dozens upon dozens of multi-tools (Leatherman type) out there check out this place. You'll be there for a while, it's a cool place: http://www.multitool.org/home/


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> they look like james bond guns


 
Exactly, they fitted him with a PPK due to it's small size and the sixties sleek sexy look for the gentlemen spy.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Yep, them's genuine PPK's. No clones in that batch.


 
Your private collection? I have a 1935 Sauer and Son .32 that is my favorite German handgun.


----------



## iaov (Apr 14, 2008)

I always carry a folding utility knife. Very easy to sharpen!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Is "assisted open" the same as what some people would call "switchblade"? I'm not too up on the knife lingo.


 
Close but no cigar. Switchblades open at the push of a button and are illegal in most places since the 1968 guns laws were adopted, they are only legal in someplaces for people that have one hand or are handicapped in some way. Assisted openers need to have you push to start the process and are legal in most places as far as I know. Many companies are putting them out now, Kershaw has the biggest variety from 1.5" to 4.5" blades.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I dunno, but I don't know why an electrician needs an "assisted open" unless he does a lot of work in the hood.


it's a gentlemens knife. And YES some of us put a great deal of time in "in the hood", the reason I can often be found armed with a Kimber .45.


----------



## iaov (Apr 14, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I'm more of a handgun guy, but I can't skin wire with a handgun very effectively. MechanicalDVR may recognize these:


These ar all cute but none are realy adequit for de-moosing the lines or getting a bear off a transformer!


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Yea, a .454 casul might be a better choice for that


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

only weapons i need against those evil doers are my fists of fury


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> only weapons i need against those evil doers are my fists of fury


Okey-dokey. :notworthy:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Okey-dokey. :notworthy:


ill hand out falcon punches left and right


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> ill hand out falcon punches left and right


I'll have to ask my kids what that means, but it sounds ferocious. :laughing:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I'll have to ask my kids what that means, but it sounds ferocious. :laughing:


that was from super smash bros from nintendo. but the falcon punch was from a japanese anime show. i only know it from that game


----------



## iaov (Apr 14, 2008)

cdnelectrician said:


> Yea, a .454 casul might be a better choice for that


That it would be but I prefer the acuracy of a rifle.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> only weapons i need against those evil doers are my fists of fury



You too, huh?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Okey-dokey. :notworthy:


I challenge you to a fist of fury fight. No hand guns allowed - just natural guns.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Peter D said:


> You too, huh?


 
You guys remind me of the story of the guy that lost because he brought a knife to a gunfight.


----------

